# Looking for perspective



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

can abusers change?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

No.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Usually no. Many abusers have trauma which dates back to their childhood.


----------



## lovesmanis (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks.

I had a huge post, but after I read it all, that was my only question.

I did not think so.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you're dealing with an abusive person, you absolutely must read this book; it's the bible of abuse.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

lovesmanis said:


> can abusers change?


What are you calling abuse?


----------

